# Help With Bath Lighting



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a customer that would like to add some lights to their bath(s).
They currently only have an overhead light in with the fan. 
They have cabinets above the vanity, similar to kitchen cabinets, and really wanted lights on or above the cabinets. There isn't really anywhere to mount lights on the cabinets. But there is room above the cabinets, as they don't go all the way to the ceiling.
Is there some type of light that could mount to the top and hang over to light the vanity? Maybe something that would go up and then arch over.

Anyone have any suggestions on lights for this? They are open to just some can lights if that's what I have to do.

Edit: Some links would be helpful if you got em.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> I have a customer that would like to add some lights to their bath(s).
> They currently only have an overhead light in with the fan.
> They have cabinets above the vanity, similar to kitchen cabinets, and really wanted lights on or above the cabinets. There isn't really anywhere to mount lights on the cabinets. But there is room above the cabinets, as they don't go all the way to the ceiling.
> Is there some type of light that could mount to the top and hang over to light the vanity? Maybe something that would go up and then arch over.
> ...


I think that the can lights...properly spaced will light the vanity with minimal shadowing


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

20 inch 60-Watt Linea Line-Voltage Wall Sconce


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

What about an under cabinet type fixture...one with a little style?

Is the cabinet over the sink stuffed with crap? could you cut in and box off some low voltage recessed lights?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

k_buz said:


> What about an under cabinet type fixture...one with a little style?
> 
> Is the cabinet over the sink stuffed with crap? could you cut in and box off some low voltage recessed lights?


I was there doing some other work and they asked me to give them a quick look and see what I thought. I didn't open the cabinet, but that might be a possibility.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> I was there doing some other work and they asked me to give them a quick look and see what I thought. I didn't open the cabinet, but that might be a possibility.


 
I would think they want to light their face in the mirror. I would go with a recessed, or a light on top of the vanity


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I would think they want to light their face in the mirror. I would go with a recessed, or a light on top of the vanity


Something like this?

http://www.pegasuslighting.com/mr11-halogen-fixed-arm-light.html


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://www.pegasuslighting.com/mr11-halogen-fixed-arm-light.html


 
That's pretty cool and looks like a very good suggestion for them


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's pretty cool and looks like a very good suggestion for them


Thanks, I'm going to show them that and some recessed options when I go back next week.


----------

